# 5x5 poll



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

*how do you do your 5x5*​
all same weight 6464.00%ramping the weight up3636.00%


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hi

how do you do your 5x5 sets?

ramp up or all at same weight?

i take the weight for final set and then take 10% off each time for the warm up sets

e.g.

if 100kg was going to be my top set...

5x60kg

5x70kg

5x80kg

5x90kg

5x100kg

poll to follow


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

The idea is to add weight though? So ramping would not work as it I would've thought


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

all the same weight IMO.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

flanagan said:


> The idea is to add weight though? So ramping would not work as it I would've thought


i find it easier to add weight to the bar whilst ramping tbh. but i add the smallest amount possible.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

So you are doing more each week?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

flanagan said:


> So you are doing more each week?


not every week but i do progress more often than when i do 5 sets at the same weight which has caused me to stall for a while in the past.

the thing is.. as always.. cant say for sure that its a direct comparison as mydiet is better now that it was before lol.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

I thought the idea was to do your 5 rep max one week which should increase your 5 rep max for the next week and so on.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Same weight 5x5


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Cliff said:


> I thought the idea was to do your 5 rep max one week which should increase your 5 rep max for the next week and so on.


If you start at your 5RM youll not be going long before you hit a wall.

I drop 5-10% off my 5rm and do 5 sets at the same weight. 2 ways ive used it to progress are:

add a biscuit (2.5kg plate) each workout whether i hit 5x5 or not

Or

add a biscuit every time i hit 5x5.

The former works you like a twat, The later less so.


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote from madcows...

Ramping the weight is basically increasing your weight set to set like warming up. If your top set of 5 is 315, you might go 135, 185, 225, 275, and then 315 all for 5 reps. There are several reasons for this, you are warming up, getting a lot of practice and really groove the coordination of the lifts, and contributing to workload without raising it so high that fatigue overcomes you and you overtrain. If you do 315 for all 5 sets, workload is a lot higher and doing that a couple of times a week ensures that you won't last long on this program.

Typically jumps can be somewhere between 10-15% per set based on your top set (or 12.5% and round up or down). An easy way to figure this is to find out what 10% and 15% are for your top set and then track backwards into the other sets using the variance to round or help it make sense.

Example:

Your top set is 100lbs, 10% is 10lbs and 15% is 15lbs. Your 5th set is 100x5, 4th is 90x5, 3rd is 80x5, 2nd is 70x5, and 1st is 60x5

These are the minimum jumps of 10%, the math doesn't always look this neat but using 12.5% isn't as intuitively easy to see for explaining this.

This is what i do and i find it to work a treat


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I warmup on something then on my 5 x 5 lifts on compounds like deads it would go something like:

140

170

160

160

150

SO im lifting just as much as i possibly can, if i know i wont get 170 for 5 on the third set because it was so hard on the second, i drop 10 so i can hit the 5 and so on.....


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Lots of people start madcow which is an intermediate workout when there not really at a level to benefit from it.

If your not lifting high numbers people would benefit much more from either riptoes or stronglifts 5x5 beginers workout


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

doing madcows at the moment so ramp it up... but when that stagnates will look at just keeping the same weight acros the 5 sets...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

intersting... the poll is looking split down the middle at the mo.


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

I thought the idea was progressive resistance? You do some warm up sets then you go into your 5 working sets. 5 sets of 5 is the aim although you wont achieve this every w/out i.e your working sets on the bench is5 sets at lets say 100kg you may get 5,5,5,4,3. you carry on at 100kg each bench session until you achieve 5x5,at that point you higher the weight,to 105,you then go for 5x5 again. thats how ive always interpreted it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

I think it just depends what 5x5 you followed first.

Sparticus. Doing that method IMO gives two avenues of progression. Reps and weight. Which for beginners is a great way to stay motivated. I like it, and have used it successfully.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

im sparticus said:


> I thought the idea was progressive resistance? You do some warm up sets then you go into your 5 working sets. 5 sets of 5 is the aim although you wont achieve this every w/out i.e your working sets on the bench is5 sets at lets say 100kg you may get 5,5,5,4,3. you carry on at 100kg each bench session until you achieve 5x5,at that point you higher the weight,to 105,you then go for 5x5 again. thats how ive always interpreted it.


Same buddy, if i stall a few times i then deload and start again


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

mikex101 said:


> I think it just depends what 5x5 you followed first.
> 
> Sparticus. Doing that method IMO gives two avenues of progression. Reps and weight. Which for beginners is a great way to stay motivated. I like it, and have used it successfully.


 x2


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

5x5 is my current routine and I just warm up then keep the weight constant.


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Do mine

Squats 5x5

Bench 5x5

Rows 5x5

(all same weight)

Squats 5x5 (-20% of day 1)

Weighted chins 5x5

Military Press 5x5

Deadlifts 5x5

(all same weight)

Squats (Work up to Monday weight) 5x5

Incline bench 5x5

Rows 5x5

(all same weight)

Plus one or two accessory's with them


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

i ramp the weight up e.g bench

1x5 60kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 100kg

1x5 110kg

1x5 120kg

then the following week my last set of 5 would be on 125kg


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I warm up, then spend maybe 2 sets progressing to my previous maximum. If I can do more, then I'll move up. If not I'll stay there for the rest of the sets.

Incline Bench Press

warm up 60 x 20

90 x 8

100 x 8

110 x 5 (previous weeks max)

115 x 5 (new max)

115 x 5


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Keep it simple

When i was powerlifting i would use this all the tim

if i was 1rm 160

then i wud start off with

60x 12 warm up

80 x 5-6 warmup

then

110 x 5

110 x 5

110 x 5

110 x 5

110 x 5

If i get all the reps in for the 5 sets, add 5 kg next week. If i only get 3 reps on the last sets keep at same weight until i hit the 5x5

hope that helps.

I did find the russian PL routein to be far surperious to this 9 sets


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

massmansteve said:


> Keep it simple
> 
> When i was powerlifting i would use this all the tim
> 
> ...


X2 thats how it done:thumb:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Never tried it!! what so 5 sets of 5 reps over 4-5 exercises?? is that it?? 20-25 sets per bodypart. 2 bodyparts 40-50 sets!!

seems alot. I know i would be on autopilot for the last 10-20 sets. LOL


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Type your 1rm into this and it shows you the how much you should be rampin up the weight on each set and by how much each week.

http://www.joeskopec.com/five.html


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

round 2 said:


> Never tried it!! what so 5 sets of 5 reps over 4-5 exercises?? is that it?? 20-25 sets per bodypart. 2 bodyparts 40-50 sets!!
> 
> seems alot. I know i would be on autopilot for the last 10-20 sets. LOL


You only do 5x5 on compound lifts, flat bench, milly press, deads and squats, then do your normal 3x8 on your isolation exercises.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Correct way of doin the 5x5

Bill Keyes writes:

This routine betrays my powerlifting roots. If followed as described, it will provide the base strength, power, and development for future refinement. Please note carefully the exercise performance techniques as they may be different from what you have done and they are critical to the success of the program. The weights shown are for illustrative purposes only so you have an idea of the relative proportions. They are pulled from my personal training logs the last time I did this routine.

Bench Press

Technique: feet elevated from floor, ankles crossed. This may be an adjustment for you. Be careful of your balance. You may want a hand-off until you are comfortable and stable with this style. Grip width is such that when the bar is on your chest, your forearms are exactly perpendicular to the floor. When performing the lift, the movement is "touch and go," no bouncing off the chest. Control the bar on the way down, max power on the extension. Lock out every rep (except where noted).

The base of the routine is 5-rep sets. Pick a weight with which you can achieve 5 good reps. This means that you are totally in control of all reps and could probably get 6 or 7 reps if you were to take it close to failure.

Warm-up: 2 sets of 8 reps with 135#. 1 set of 8 reps with 185#. All reps performed deliberately at moderate speed.

The Work-out: 5 sets of 5 reps @ 285#.

On sets 1 and 2, no more than 5 reps even if you feel capable.

On sets 3, 4, and 5, use 5 reps as your minimum. If you can get 6 or 7, do it.

However, do not take to failure. Rest 1:30 (one minute, thirty seconds) after set 1, rest 1:45 after set 2, rest 2 minutes after set 3, rest 2:15 after set four. If you have performed every rep "under control" -- no bouncing, full lock-out, and using sufficient weight -- you should be pretty fatigued at this point with chest, front delts and tris begging for mercy. But you're merciless, no rest.

After the last set, break the bar down to where you can get reps in the 12 - 15 range. You are actually shooting for as many as possible but no less than 12. If you can get more than 15, the bar is too light. If 285 is your 5 x 5, for example, this set would use approximately 225. On these reps do not lock out. Just a little short of lock out (maybe an inch) then bring the bar back down. This set you will take to failure (spotter needed). But no rest yet, the coup de gras is to strip the bar to 135 and again perform as many reps as possible. You can get a little crazy here at the end and keep the bar moving until everything quits - the arms won't work, the chest won't work and that bar is just dead on your chest. (And everyone in the gym will be wondering why that 'itty, bitty' weight just kicked your hindquarters!)

We've done just 10 sets here and you should be pretty whipped. Your target time from the first warm up rep to where your spotter pulls the bar from your chest should be 20 minutes tops with 17 minutes being the minimum time. If you can do this quicker than 17 minutes, you're not lifting heavy enough. But you're not done yet! Stay where you are, don't lose the bench or the bar because now you'll be doing...

Bench Press to Neck

Same elevated feet and hand spacing as previous. No temptation to bounce this one! After resting 3 to 4 minutes, load the bar to a weight where you can achieve 8 - 10 reps. Lower the bar to the collar bone and press. This will require you to keep your elbows well back. You'll do three sets resting 1 minute after the first and 1 1/2 minutes after the second and that's it!

Recap

Bench Press Warm-up sets 3 x 8

Heavy sets 5 x 5

Flush set #1 1 x as many as possible

Flush set #2 1 x as many as possible

Bench to Neck 3 x 8 - 10

Ideally, you'd want to perform this routine five times every two weeks or twelve workouts over a five-week period. Keep moving the weight in the heavy sets up whenever you are getting more than 25 total reps over the five sets. After one month you'll find not only a significant increase in strength and power but also improved recuperative ability and the beginning of a very nice pec-delt (front and rear)-triceps tie-in.

This doesn't seem like a lot of work when compared to some other routines, but trust me, if you're performing the exercises as described and keeping the rest periods as recommended, you won't *want* to do anything else!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Try Wendlers 5/3/1 once you've had enough of 5x5, your know exacly what weight you need to be hitting each week.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

5x5 is the working weight but obviously it would be stupid to not do a couple warm up sets before doing the 5x5.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I do a one all out set to be honest... Wendlers style so sort of ramping.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm doing stronglifts so 5rep max all the way baby, that's not to say I won't try something like madcow in the future...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Reg park done the first two as warm up sets, last three working sets


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Warm up then 5 sets of 5 reps with the same weight. Not too much rest between sets and make sure you increase weight every week.


----------



## red army (Oct 10, 2011)

im sparticus said:


> I thought the idea was progressive resistance? You do some warm up sets then you go into your 5 working sets. 5 sets of 5 is the aim although you wont achieve this every w/out i.e your working sets on the bench is5 sets at lets say 100kg you may get 5,5,5,4,3. you carry on at 100kg each bench session until you achieve 5x5,at that point you higher the weight,to 105,you then go for 5x5 again. thats how ive always interpreted it.


this is what i thought.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

unless ive missed something i thought 5x5 was 5sets of 5reps on the same weight, not pyramiding

so warm up to your working weight, say 100kg

then you do 5 sets 5 reps of 100kg

not

5 on 50

5 on 60

5 on 70

etc


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been working with ramped sets for the past couple of months (MADCOW) with 2.5-5kg increase on all sets each week until you fail.

I think 5x5 on same weight is better for early progression though.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Matt 1 said:


> unless ive missed something i thought 5x5 was 5sets of 5reps on the same weight, not pyramiding
> 
> so warm up to your working weight, say 100kg
> 
> ...


yep youve missed something... it depends on the 5x5 program you follow as to ramping the weight or leaving it the same across the range... the 5s stand for reps and sets not weight stays the same across reps and sets...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

There are many variations of 5 x 5

Same weight

2 warm ups then 3 x 5

One top set of 5

It totally depends on your goals as to the effectiveness of the methods (and they are all effective).

Much like any training programme provided you force your body to adapt to an increased workload you will see improvement.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

when im doing 5x5 i add 1kg a week.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

im sparticus said:


> I thought the idea was progressive resistance? You do some warm up sets then you go into your 5 working sets. 5 sets of 5 is the aim although you wont achieve this every w/out i.e your working sets on the bench is5 sets at lets say 100kg you may get 5,5,5,4,3. you carry on at 100kg each bench session until you achieve 5x5,at that point you higher the weight,to 105,you then go for 5x5 again. thats how ive always interpreted it.


I done this when I tried Tue 5x5. Think I'm going back to tht style of training soon. Was very taxing on my back squatting three times a week..

I would have done

For deadlifts

180

190

200

205

210

If any set wasn't 5reps I would do the exact same the week after until all sets are 5reps. Then I would move up a biscuit


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

There is no right or wrong way.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

i do 2x warm up sets and then 3 max out sets and try to add weight each week but if i struggle with my last set then i do the same weight the next time to get it rtight before i move up any more .....


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I loved 5x5 when I did it, I warmed up then did all the same weight adding each time, rather than deloading after failing to get reps I just kept at it and worked up to 6x6 then went up in weight.


----------



## jay1987 (Sep 11, 2010)

so glad i came across this as iv jst downloaded stronglifts 5x5 in stronglifts you do your warmup sets then 5x5 of your working weight apart from on the deadlift you only do 1x5 working weight


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

jay1987 said:


> so glad i came across this as iv jst downloaded stronglifts 5x5 in stronglifts you do your warmup sets then 5x5 of your working weight apart from on the deadlift you only do 1x5 working weight


 fit like mate if u want my advice do 2x warm up sets then 3 sets of 5x5 at your max weight ive been doing it for a month now and getting great gains in size and strength..


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Why would I do a strength training routine to build muscle. My car engine is playing up, I know I will take it to a boat engine mechanic.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

5x5 is different for everyone it can make u gain strength and muscle. as it has for me . its not just gonna make u gain strength without putting on muscle maa as well


----------

